

Haskell opengl mandelbrot  - ibotty
http://yannesposito.com/Scratch/en/blog/Haskell-OpenGL-Mandelbrot/

======
pka
Thanks for the article, I enjoyed it thoroughly. Also YGL seems to nicely
bridge the gap between imperative programming and FP.

------
IsTom
I haven't had an idea that Haskell's GL bindings were that nice.

